# water turn cloudy



## tommy111 (Aug 10, 2011)

i have a 125 gallon mbuna-peacock aquarium. filters are 2 rena xp3. 2 emperor 400. 1 penquin 1140 powerhead.water ph is at 8.2. temp is 84. ihave a total of 15 mbunas .8 peacocks .2 red tail sharks. 4 tinfiols .4 spoted tail tetras. water cristal clear.the problem started when i aded a pouch of 40 ozs of chemipure to one of my xp3. the water turn cloudy white and its been like that for 3 days now. can any one help.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Why was the chempure added to begin with? Can you take it out? Do lots of big water changes till it clears up.


----------

